# Which is the best optical drive.



## sasmaster12345 (Oct 19, 2008)

*DVD-ROMS:*
*Sony 16X DVD ROM (OEM) Black *(http://www.web-systems.co.uk/?page=Products&pid=1022)
*Liteon 16x DVD ROM SATA Black (OEM)* (http://www.web-systems.co.uk/?page=Products&pid=4202)




*DVD-RW:
LG 22X +/- DVD-RW Dual Layer Black (OEM)* (http://www.web-systems.co.uk/?page=Products&pid=4356)
*Pioneer DVR-116D 20X +/- DVD-RW Dual Layer (Black)* (http://www.web-systems.co.uk/?page=Products&pid=4357)
*Samsung 20X +/- DVD-RW Dual Layer Lightscribe Retail (Multi Bezel)* (http://www.web-systems.co.uk/?page=Products&pid=4533)

Which is the most needed DVD-ROM or DVD-RW. and which one is best.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

DVD RW is a burner for CD's and DVD's where a ROM is read only

The LG is a faster drive but I think the Pioneer is quieter.

The Samsung has lightscribe which if you buy lightscribe disks can burn a label on the top.

As for which is needed I would think you need at least 1 burner in the PC.


----------



## sasmaster12345 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi, am not realy botherd if its lound or quiet. Which would u get LG or Samsung


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Lg I never found the lightscribe cost effective the disks are expensive.


----------



## sbond007 (Dec 10, 2008)

i have a samsung, its fast, not too loud and i love it


----------

